# Looking for recommendations on good SBD-5 kit



## VBF-13 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey cadets, 

I did a title-only search through the archives and got two hits. In the first the guy said the model was a dog and in the second that guy didn't mention the name of the kit although the model looked fantastic. This is what I'm wanting to do with my nephew (photo). If you guys could give us some recommendations on a good kit, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 15, 2013)

Accurate Miniatures, if you can find it.


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll Google it right now, thanks!


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 15, 2013)

OK, I didn't know Accurate Miniatures was a manufacturer. Turns out those are the two threads I found in the archives. The dog was the 2009 kit and the fantastic one was the 2011 kit. Wikipedia says the manufacturer had problems, but now they got it together. I can't find an SBD-5 by them. Airfix has a 1:72 scale of the SBD-3/5, and it's on back order. I don't know, that seems pretty small. I found a 1:48 scale Italeri model of the SBD-5 and that's in stock but the decals look funny on it. This isn't as easy as I thought.

EDIT: On the Italeri, I didn't see the decal sheet, just the box drawing. The decal sheet has the right ones. But how do we make the 19 and the M-S? Any ideas? There's a bigger 19 on the tail of this one, too (cut-off in the photo). Thanks.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the Italeri kit is a re-boxing of the Accurate Miniatures kit. Strange that someone considered the first release a 'dog', as it got excellent reviews - but then, some people expect the kits to be accurate down to the last rivet, and full of photo-etched and resin parts, which, if they tried, they could make themselves.
Have a look at Squadron or Hannant's for after-market decal sheets, not necessarily for this kit or even a Dauntless - there are, for example, decal sheets covering various code letter and number styles and colours. I'm fairly sure you'll find what you need.


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks, that's a big help. On that 2009 kit from the archives, I remember he said one of the obvious inaccuracies was in the dive brake perforations, they were just randomly bored in there, any which way (paraphrasing him). The Italeri kit does look good. We're still looking around, and I'll check the others you mentioned, too. Really looking forward to this, and getting my little brat (affectionately speaking, of course, lol) nephew involved.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope you get it sorted - let us know how you get on.


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sure will. We're planning this on his Spring Break.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2013)

If you can't find what you want, then the old Monogram/Revell 1/48th scale kit is still good. Not as detailed as the AM kit, and perhaps a little basic by today's standards, and with some 'gimmicks' such as retracting landing gear and dropping bomb, but can be made into a neat model 'from the box', or add extra detail. 
It'll also have the advantage of being easier for a youngster to work with (and he might like the working parts too), as AM kits can be a little complex for beginners, due to their high level of detail and accuracy.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 16, 2013)

Definitely, if it is for a kid to work on, the Revell/ Monogram is the way to go!
I built one not too long ago, just for nostalga sake.


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 16, 2013)

You guys, I think that's the ticket. Glue and decals and we're ready to go. I think as beginners we are in a little over our heads in this Italeri model. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, start with something easier and cheaper then move on up to the better kits...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2013)

Come to think of it, how about that old classic Matchbox 1/32 SBD-5?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2013)

Rare as rocking horse poo and costs a fortune if found, old chap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just put 'Dauntless 1/32' in the search on ebay, 105 hits, there's a few Matchbox there, forgot that Trumpeter did the Dauntless and I can imagine that those Revell ones are the old Matchbox, much like their 1/32 Lysander....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep, the Revell will be ex-Matchbox (didn't know they's released it). Maybe they aren't as rare as they used to be then. A nice kit, although with the 'chunky' smaller parts typical of 'Matchbox' in the 1970s, but I've seen some terrific builds using this kit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wonder if it's a 'straight out' Matchbox re-boxing, with raised panellines etc.?


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Just put 'Dauntless 1/32' in the search on ebay, 105 hits, there's a few Matchbox there, forgot that Trumpeter did the Dauntless and I can imagine that those Revell ones are the old Matchbox, much like their 1/32 Lysander....


I didn't think of looking on eBay. Lucky, that's a good idea.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep, Revell didn't re-tool any of the Matchbox moulds as far as I know - but remember, Matchbox were the first with _engraved_ panel lines, albeit rather large.


----------

